# AMD Ryzen 5 2400G 3.6 GHz with Vega 11 Graphics



## W1zzard (Feb 12, 2018)

Today, AMD released their new Ryzen G processors, which feature integrated graphics with the Vega architecture. These new processors use the AM4 socket, which means all motherboards that support Ryzen will support Ryzen G, too. With a price of $170, the Ryzen 5 2400G is also priced reasonably when looking at platform cost because you don't have to buy a separate graphics card at inflated prices.

*Show full review*


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 12, 2018)

Interesting offerings.


----------



## dj-electric (Feb 12, 2018)

OC page has no wording, nothing on iGPU overclocking


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 12, 2018)

Small derp.



> Due to the smaller cache size, the CPU will benefit more from faste memory than the original Ryzen processors.



Well it certainly will sell...


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 12, 2018)

Not bad for the price. Was kind of hoping for more OC potential and IGP power but nonetheless worth it for people that aren’t hardcore gamers or on a very tight budget.


----------



## DarkOCean (Feb 12, 2018)

When I first heard about ryzen apus I had hoped they will put at least 1024 gpu cores in there to not be completely  crap at gaming.  Also the fact that they only have 4mb of l3 cache wich make them even more hungry for super fast/super expensive ddr4 makes them kinda uselles for anything else but office, media and very old games gaming.


----------



## ironwolf (Feb 12, 2018)

Newegg is currently charging +$30 for the Ryzen 3 and +$20 on the Ryzen 5...


----------



## dj-electric (Feb 12, 2018)

ironwolf said:


> Newegg is currently charging +$30 for the Ryzen 3 and +$20 on the Ryzen 5...



Amazon don't so...


----------



## meirb111 (Feb 12, 2018)

the results in the review are with 3200 memory which is  significantly more expansive.


----------



## R0H1T (Feb 12, 2018)

What about post meltdown/spectre benches? Also did the test bench, for this review, have the aforementioned patches?





meirb111 said:


> the results in the review are with 3200 memory which is  significantly *more expansive*.


For now, besides one would assume you'd want an APU to be paired with a decent kit.


----------



## Fleurious (Feb 12, 2018)

If it can manage an ok frame rate in World of Warcraft then it may be a good replacement for the wife’s Q9550 system running an older amd 4870 gpu


----------



## iO (Feb 12, 2018)

Nice review.
Any infos about the temps as AMD is now using thermal paste under the IHS?


----------



## dirtyferret (Feb 12, 2018)

I wonder how many of these APUs AMD really sells.  The vast majority of people don't need graphic performance beyond movie/tv streaming.  Most gamers would want something with more power in the graphics department.



Fleurious said:


> If it can manage an ok frame rate in World of Warcraft then it may be a good replacement for the wife’s Q9550 system running an older amd 4870 gpu



Doubtful as BoA expansion has increased minimal CPU & GPU demands (you would be fine on the CPU side with the 2400g

Intel® Core™ i5-760 or
AMD FX™-8100 or later

NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 560 2GB or
AMD™ Radeon™ HD 7850 2GB


----------



## R0H1T (Feb 12, 2018)

dirtyferret said:


> I wonder how many of these APUs AMD really sells.  The vast majority of people don't need graphic performance beyond movie/tv streaming.  Most gamers would want something with more power in the graphics department.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would think anyone who previously bought an i3 or i5, minus dGPU, should be happy with these. These should also be great for HTPC or (mini) ITX builds.


----------



## dj-electric (Feb 12, 2018)

dirtyferret said:


> Doubtful as BoA expansion has increased minimal CPU & GPU demands (you would be fine on the CPU side with the 2400g



BFA, and new areas are more graphically intense actually. Even the starting zones now


----------



## kastriot (Feb 12, 2018)

People are never happy


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Feb 12, 2018)

A very good APU in my opinion


----------



## M2B (Feb 12, 2018)

I'm a little disappointed with gaming perfomance, but overall performance is good.
I think PC market needs more powerful APUs for budget gaming systems.
for a console-like experience (Med-High Settings @30/60FPS) I guess we need something as powerful as a RX 560 for graphics processing unit in APUs.


----------



## illli (Feb 12, 2018)

Was expecting this type of performance, but was hoping for it to be closer to the gtx 1050 at 1080 resolution


----------



## bug (Feb 12, 2018)

It seems I'll never get APUs. Why bother beefing up the IGP if it still can't play games? Do people really care is Excel in rendered at 300 or 3,000 fps?

What these have going for them, is Intel only released the 370 for Coffee Lake so it's basically impossible to build a cheap system using their CPUs atm.


----------



## Jism (Feb 12, 2018)

So you've set the MP up to 4GHz or was 4Ghz the absolute max?


----------



## GoldenX (Feb 12, 2018)

Was the IGP OC with the stock voltage?


----------



## Readlight (Feb 12, 2018)

It's not the first and last cpu there will be more.
And finding well-made game for you computer will be harder.


----------



## Mats (Feb 12, 2018)

With the G4560 being so close to the 2400G at 1080 gaming when combined with a GTX 1080 (or slower), I'm not so sure I'd pick the 2400G for gaming alone.
The AM4 platform cost twice as much as the 1151 here in sweden. Kaby Lake and DDR3 may be almost dead, but what if you're on a tight budget?

AMD Ryzen 5 2400G + 2 x 4 GB DDR4 RAM + µATX board= *289* USD (plus taxes)

Intel Pentium G4560 + 2 x 4 GB DDR3 RAM + µATX board + *GTX 1050 TI 4 GB* = *318* USD (plus taxes)


----------



## rruff (Feb 12, 2018)

dirtyferret said:


> I wonder how many of these APUs AMD really sells.  The vast majority of people don't need graphic performance beyond movie/tv streaming.  Most gamers would want something with more power in the graphics department.
> Doubtful as BoA expansion has increased minimal CPU & GPU demands (you would be fine on the CPU side with the 2400g)



There are a whole lot of people gaming on whatever they can get cheap. Even Intel iGPUs.

Fine on the GPU side as well. 2400G matches a GT 1030 which matches a GTX 560: http://gpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Nvidia-GT-1030-vs-Nvidia-GTX-560/m283726vs3155


----------



## chaosmassive (Feb 12, 2018)

now all AMD need to do are increase GPU IPC/Cores to the level console grade performance and we are golden !


----------



## nem.. (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## wauc4uluq (Feb 12, 2018)

How it is possible that Kraken is 23% faster with OC when base CPU frequency is about 11% higher
OC 725 ms
non-OC 889 ms

Octane +12%
OC 39122
non-OC 34888


----------



## HD64G (Feb 12, 2018)

MCM with Vega will come from both AMD and Intel sides with added cost and performance for those who need discrete lvl of gaming @1080P and higher than medium settings. For the rest who need an upgrade from 5850, 6850 or so and are on a budget, those new Ryzen APUs are THE bargain imho. Any iGPU that reach RX550 is at least decent guys. Especially priced that low for what it offers...


----------



## Patriot (Feb 12, 2018)

Mats said:


> With the G4560 being so close to the 2400G at 1080 gaming when combined with a GTX 1080 (or slower), I'm not so sure I'd pick the 2400G for gaming alone.
> The AM4 platform cost twice as much as the 1151 here in sweden. Kaby Lake and DDR3 may be almost dead, but what if you're on a tight budget?
> 
> AMD Ryzen 5 2400G + 2 x 4 GB DDR4 RAM + µATX board= *289* USD (plus taxes)
> ...



g4560 is $80 here, 1050ti is 215, if the prices stateside were the same I would understand... for the cost difference a 1050ti would give a better gaming solution.
DDR4 will eventually come down in price, keep in mind the older chips are hurt worst by the meltdown patches, that said those patches dont hurt many games in performance.

@W1zzard Question on the power draw, you have gaming power draw, is that igp or with the gtx1080?


----------



## _JP_ (Feb 12, 2018)

Neat little bugger!! 
The high speed RAM seems like a downer, but overall value extracted from an ITX setup with this chip is still very high, especially with the small footprint one can achieve!


----------



## jabbadap (Feb 12, 2018)

Quite good HTPC APU, well done AMD 

Though I would love to see deepdive home theater test for this one, like anandtech used to do in past.



iO said:


> Nice review.
> Any infos about the temps as AMD is now using thermal paste under the IHS?



Good question. Wonder how good is that TIM AMD uses. The Stilt says on anandtech that temps will drop 12°C by replacing that paste with liquid ultra, so probably not very good.



Spoiler: The Stilt






> EDIT 02/12/2017: Regarding the results when delidded, I reassembled the delidded 2400G using Liquid Ultra on both of the surfaces (die and the HS "hump"). The temperatures dropped by 12°C (at 4.0GHz / 1.375V) during Prime95 compared to the stock situation. On the same exact cooler and at the same exact settings. The ambient was most likely 1-2°C higher than it was during the previous test too.
> 
> However, despite the lower temperatures there was no improvement in Fmax. 4.0GHz / 1.375V is still the highest stable frequency.









Spoiler: Do'h. My bad reading error






rruff said:


> There are a whole lot of people gaming on whatever they can get cheap. Even Intel iGPUs.
> 
> Fine on the GPU side as well. 2400G matches a GT 1030 which matches a GTX 560: http://gpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Nvidia-GT-1030-vs-Nvidia-GTX-560/m283726vs3155



Uhm was that sarcasm or what? RX 560s performance is usually equal to gtx1050 or in amd favoring titles heels of gtx1050ti.


----------



## dicktracy (Feb 12, 2018)

You're better off saving a little bit more and buy a discrete graphics card.


----------



## CheapMeat (Feb 13, 2018)

bug said:


> It seems I'll never get APUs. Why bother beefing up the IGP if it still can't play games?



What? Are  "games" only considered "games" when they're ONLY the latest AAA 4K ULTRA multi-million dollar title?  Come on.  Do you ever look at the thousands of other titles on Steam? Or are you blind to them? There's so many games, new ones from 2017 & now 2018 even, that users can play. I have 105 games on my Steam and have 537 on my wishlist. Hell I'm still playing Cities: Skyline, Rebel Galaxy & War Thunder lately at 60fps+ and decent graphics 1080p with a GTX 650 Ti.  This APU with Ryzen combo beats my rig.   I don't get G@M3R elitists.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Feb 13, 2018)

It's a good little APU for what it is, but I can't help be a tad underwhelmed by the CPU side of things as a pure CPU (I know its big selling point is the iGPU but hear me out..) I was expecting a little bump in IPC from improved cache and memory latency and/or core tweaks but I guess that was silly of me come to think of it since this is largely 1st gen Zen not Zen+. Aside from that, it's a neat little chip and I will probably get one at some point to throw in the Antec ISK 110 i have laying about for a cool little HTPC


----------



## hat (Feb 13, 2018)

Mats said:


> With the G4560 being so close to the 2400G at 1080 gaming when combined with a GTX 1080 (or slower), I'm not so sure I'd pick the 2400G for gaming alone.
> The AM4 platform cost twice as much as the 1151 here in sweden. Kaby Lake and DDR3 may be almost dead, but what if you're on a tight budget?
> 
> AMD Ryzen 5 2400G + 2 x 4 GB DDR4 RAM + µATX board= *289* USD (plus taxes)
> ...


It's a wash. That g4560 is way weaker and can't even be overclocked. At least the Ryzen system has room to grow; it can be overclocked and you can always drop a decent GPU in it later. I wonder if that hybrid xfire is still a thing, where you can use the IGP and a discrete GPU together?


----------



## OneMoar (Feb 13, 2018)

Hohum 30FPS at 1080p is meh in my book
the l3 cache cut is to much of a trade off for a relatively weak cpu if anything they should have added more to address some of the ryzen's cores weaknesses

when gpu prices get back to normal there will be no market for this
here we go again  with the apus a good idea on paper with terrible to middling execution
a i3 and a 1050 walk all over this even the1030 a card not even marketed for gaming kicks its ass


----------



## R0H1T (Feb 13, 2018)

OneMoar said:


> Hohum 30FPS at 1080p is meh in my book
> the l3 cache cut is to much of a trade off for a relatively weak cpu if anything they should have added more to address some of the ryzen's cores weaknesses
> 
> when gpu prices get back to normal there will be no market for this
> ...


They're also like a $100~200 more depending on the mobo of your choice & 1050/1030 prices.


----------



## darkangel0504 (Feb 13, 2018)

Conclusion: Plays anything at 720p 30 FPS (lowest settings) ??? I thought  it was 1080p


----------



## rruff (Feb 13, 2018)

OneMoar said:


> a i3 and a 1050 walk all over this even the1030 a card not even marketed for gaming kicks its ass



It scored *equal to the 1030*. No ass kicking. That is a $80 card. And the CPU side is way better than a i3. IMO that is a fantastic result for a APU, which does after all need to satisfy cheap department store builds. It's 2-3 times faster at gaming vs Intels offerings.

I don't know what you expect. Common sense should tell you that a APU isn't going to perform as well as a good discrete card.


----------



## plåtburken (Feb 13, 2018)

This APU is fine as it is, it serves a purpose but what is not okay is current RAM prices, it's insane.


----------



## Pixrazor (Feb 13, 2018)

come on... We need some more in depth overclocking of the igpu. I've seen other reviewers hitting 1500 1600 and even 1700mhz


----------



## plåtburken (Feb 13, 2018)

Pixrazor said:


> come on... We need some more in depth overclocking of the igpu. I've seen other reviewers hitting 1500 1600 and even 1700mhz


I was following an asian streamer who managed to pull 1850MHz on the iGPU but doubt it was stable. Because the stream(aka the screen) was flickering a lot. Could have been a driver issue too but yeah.


----------



## Mats (Feb 13, 2018)

hat said:


> It's a wash. That g4560 is way weaker and can't even be overclocked. At least the Ryzen system has room to grow; it can be overclocked and you can always drop a decent GPU in it later.


I used gaming on a budget as a scenario. Of course the 2400G is better overall, but it will cost you more. Just like the 1700X.

I was just trying to point out that if you want gaming on a budget now, the 2400G may not be the best alternative.

The 4560G can't be overclocked, but don't call it a wash when it runs that well with a GTX 1080 (check the benchmarks).


----------



## bug (Feb 13, 2018)

CheapMeat said:


> What? Are  "games" only considered "games" when they're ONLY the latest AAA 4K ULTRA multi-million dollar title?  Come on.  Do you ever look at the thousands of other titles on Steam? Or are you blind to them? There's so many games, new ones from 2017 & now 2018 even, that users can play. I have 105 games on my Steam and have 537 on my wishlist. Hell I'm still playing Cities: Skyline, Rebel Galaxy & War Thunder lately at 60fps+ and decent graphics 1080p with a GTX 650 Ti.  This APU with Ryzen combo beats my rig.   I don't get G@M3R elitists.


Get what you want, I have yet to come upon a single person looking to play games at low settings.
When someone buys a PC they either don't care about gaming at all, or they want decent performance at FHD. And by "decent" I mean playable with setting set to medium or higher.

Sure you and I still appreciate an older title. But when someone that's new to gaming gets a new system, do you think they'll start chasing oldies, but goldies? No sir, they're going to install the latest FIFA, Battlefield or GTA. And don't get me wrong, I have built PCs without a dGPU. It's just that, if it's able to render your desktop, any IGP will do imho. When an IGP will be able to meet the "decent" threshold above, then I may start taking them more seriously. But until then, they're interchangeable to me.

As a side note, there was a time reviews were looking at video more. Performance using various codecs, handling of interlacing, IQ. ATI used to have a lead there and that could be a legitimate differentiator among IGPs. But nowadays nobody bothers anymore. Just like you can't find a smartphone review that looks at the signal reception.


----------



## laszlo (Feb 13, 2018)

good products for companies who use not  so demanding graphic app. also

i wouldn't buy it for gaming  under any circumstances


----------



## ShurikN (Feb 13, 2018)

OneMoar said:


> even the1030 a card not even marketed for gaming kicks its ass


1. Did you even bother to read the review, the 1030 and Vega11 are on par.
2. Never saw a single mention of Raven Ridge being marketed for gaming.


----------



## bug (Feb 13, 2018)

ShurikN said:


> 1. Did you even bother to read the review, the 1030 and Vega11 are on par.
> 2. Never saw a single mention of Raven Ridge being marketed for gaming.


https://www.amd.com/en/partner/amd-ryzen-with-radeon-vega


> enabling responsive, smooth gaming at full HD 1080p, in eSports and beyond


----------



## ShurikN (Feb 13, 2018)

bug said:


> https://www.amd.com/en/partner/amd-ryzen-with-radeon-vega


Grasping at straws as usual. The chip itself is not marketed (or for better use of words, sold) as a gaming product, it is marketed as something that you can game on among other things. You can "game" on a 4 year old Atom, that doesn't make it a gaming cpu.


----------



## bug (Feb 13, 2018)

ShurikN said:


> Grasping at straws as usual. The chip itself is not marketed (or for better use of words, sold) as a gaming product, it is marketed as something that you can game on among other things. You can "game" on a 4 year old Atom, that doesn't make it a gaming cpu.


Yes, that's exactly what a casual buyer will get from that page.


----------



## laszlo (Feb 13, 2018)

ShurikN said:


> Grasping at straws as usual. The chip itself is not marketed (or for better use of words, sold) as a gaming product, it is marketed as something that you can game on among other things. You can "game" on a 4 year old Atom, that doesn't make it a gaming cpu.



actually @bug has a good point as is marketed:

"The first desktop processor with 2 teraFLOPS of combined graphics and CPU power, this latest Ryzen™ processor offers an incredible platform for CPU dependent-tasks as well as enabling responsive, smooth gaming at full HD 1080p, in eSports and beyond."

IGP 1080 ;from 8 tested games only 2 have over 50 FPS, rest under; so which are the "beyond" games? .... tetris is there for sure....


----------



## R0H1T (Feb 13, 2018)

bug said:


> Yes, that's exactly what a casual buyer will get from that page.


Let's be honest the casual buyer knows jack s*** about computers, or gaming. That's why we get annual mobile GPU rebrands with a bumped up model number, sometimes half yearly as well.


----------



## MarcusTaz (Feb 13, 2018)

BIOS update needed for support on existing motherboards
This is a thumbs down?


----------



## bug (Feb 13, 2018)

MarcusTaz said:


> BIOS update needed for support on existing motherboards
> This is a thumbs down?


It's expecting by anyone knowing anything about PCs, but everyone else never did a BIOS update in their life...


----------



## rruff (Feb 13, 2018)

Pixrazor said:


> come on... We need some more in depth overclocking of the igpu. I've seen other reviewers hitting 1500 1600 and even 1700mhz



Link to 1600 and 1700 tests? I've seen tests that get to 1500. That's still a 20% performance boost.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 13, 2018)

Not bad for an APU


----------



## nem.. (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 14, 2018)

nem.. said:


> View attachment 97178
> View attachment 97179
> View attachment 97180



What are you trying to say here? Images are blurry...


----------



## Pixrazor (Feb 14, 2018)

rruff said:


> Link to 1600 and 1700 tests? I've seen tests that get to 1500. That's still a 20% performance boost.


here http://oc.jagatreview.com/2018/02/t...g-overclocking-radeon-vega-igp-ke-1-6-1-7ghz/


----------



## GoldenX (Feb 14, 2018)

Pixrazor said:


> here http://oc.jagatreview.com/2018/02/t...g-overclocking-radeon-vega-igp-ke-1-6-1-7ghz/



Now that looks sweet, 4000 in Fire Strike for an IGP.


----------



## nem.. (Feb 14, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> What are you trying to say here? Images are blurry...



are thumbnais  click on it,  just prices of intel quad-cpus/ 4 threads


----------



## MrMilli (Feb 16, 2018)

Any specific reason why the 2400G is 24% slower than the 1500X on the MySQL test? On most tests it's as fast or no more than 10% slower.
Also Kraken and WebXPRT are around 15% slower on the 2400G.
I would find it strange that the extra cache is causing such a performance increase since the 1500X has a 2+2 core configuration.


----------



## GhostRyder (Feb 19, 2018)

I can see this chip being amazing for the mobile market but very meh on the desktop side.  A good APU is really great budget wise for a laptop which is where we need graphics performance improvements the most in the smaller laptops.  Discreet GPU's will still rule there but it would be nice to get a laptop with this chip for around $500 bucks in my opinion.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 19, 2018)

GhostRyder said:


> I can see this chip being amazing for the mobile market but very meh on the desktop side.  A good APU is really great budget wise for a laptop which is where we need graphics performance improvements the most in the smaller laptops.  Discreet GPU's will still rule there but it would be nice to get a laptop with this chip for around $500 bucks in my opinion.



Compare the guts of these to the cpus, they are less.


----------



## TheinsanegamerN (Feb 23, 2018)

MarcusTaz said:


> BIOS update needed for support on existing motherboards
> This is a thumbs down?


Well, if you buy a brand new motherboard+APU, and you have to update the bios first, you are SOL unless you bought two CPUs. 

That is a pretty big negative, as there will be a decent amount of time where all new mobos will need the update, but they will not have the ability to boot from the APU to update it. And we dont have $30 semphrons anymore to serve as sacrificial lambs to the bios god.


----------



## bug (Feb 23, 2018)

TheinsanegamerN said:


> Well, if you buy a brand new motherboard+APU, and you have to update the bios first, you are SOL unless you bought two CPUs.
> 
> That is a pretty big negative, as there will be a decent amount of time where all new mobos will need the update, but they will not have the ability to boot from the APU to update it. And we dont have $30 semphrons anymore to serve as sacrificial lambs to the bios god.


True, but this situation has existed ever since we got new CPUs that work on existing motherboards. If you buy them together, you just have to look for a sticker saying the motherboard supports the new CPUs out of the box, that's all.


----------



## Sandbo (Jul 25, 2018)

I know this topic might be old, but I just wanted to point out that the overclocking potential of the GPU was vastly underestimated.
There are so many reports on the web, plus my own 2400G, it is really easy (single trial, passing stability test with AIDA64, using Noctua L9x65) to get 1500 MHz @ 1.1-1.15 V for the GPU.

Then I could measure my score in Timespy and saw it going up from 1300 to 1450, and that's as much as 10% as oppose to the 5 stated.
On top of that, talking about raw performance like FP32 FLOPs, it went from (according to AIDA64) 1.7 to 2.1 TFLOPs, a solid 23% up. This is great as I actually use the APU for calculation.

For the 5% headroom in the review, could that be because of some bios issues at launch?


----------



## msroadkill612 (Mar 11, 2019)

I am from the future her in mar 2019, but never have I seen mentioned the neat implications for unified cooling for both CPU & GPU.

AIO & entry level APU seem a mismatch, but maybe not?

I recently saw a natty copper base corsair single fan AIO for $60-65 - not much more than a decent air upgrade to stock cooling - better cooling with  the killer advantages of taking the heat to a big ~quiet fan, outside the case.

To upgrade cooling for both dgpu and cpu separately would add serious cost and be messy. Combining cpu & gpu on the one socket module, means classy cooling is an affordable option.


----------

